# cant setup wireles "iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode" failed

## lum-X

```
[    7.505578] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode' failed.

[    7.505582] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: no suitable firmware found!

[    7.505828] iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
```

i get this and i cant figure out what is happening. 

i  have the driver installed on kernel 

```
#

# Debugging Options

#

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING is not set

CONFIG_IWLAGN=y

CONFIG_IWL4965=y

# CONFIG_IWL5000 is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_RT2X00 is not set

# CONFIG_WL1251 is not set

# CONFIG_WL12XX is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set
```

```

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DROP_MONITOR is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_LIB80211 is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

# CONFIG_CAIF is not set

# CONFIG_CEPH_LIB is not set
```

i wish i can fix this so that i can move to my desk so that i can work on my assignment.

----------

## SinoTech

Do you have the firmware installed?

```

$ emerge net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode

```

See http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Iwlwifi.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## lum-X

yes i and i configured wpa_cupplicant and it works. 

i would like to ask these questions more for now. 

how fix this at wpa_gui, "wpa_gui could not get status from wpa_Supplicant" 

and how to remove eth0 from boot level because it stops the booting also the same for wireless if i can fis the GUI.   :Crying or Very sad: 

what would you prefer. wpa_gui or wicd. i have both of them installed but i dont know since i have problems with user rigs. wicd asks me that the user should be in sudo. for now i will work as root until i have time to read (assignments and practicals at uni) more here. if someone can help me to fix this fast without reading a lot i would really appreciate

so many problems this time with gentoo but i;m loving it :d

----------

## SinoTech

 *lum-X wrote:*   

> yes i and i configured wpa_cupplicant and it works. 
> 
> i would like to ask 2 question more for now. 
> 
> how fix this at wpa_gui, "wpa_gui could not get status from wpa_Supplicant" 
> ...

 

Is your network device turned on? I had just installed wpa_gui and encountered the same problem. It turned out that the network device has been turned off. After I it turned back on, everything worked.

 *lum-X wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> and how to remove eth0 from boot level because it stops the booting also the same for wireless if i can fis the GUI.  
> ...

 

You can use the "RC_PLUG_SERVICES" variable to ignore initialization of network devices during the boot process.

E.g. to ignore eth0:

```

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth0"

```

To ignore all network devices

```

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*"

```

If you are using baselayout-1, this variable is set in "/etc/conf.d/rc". If you are using baselayout-2, the variable has a different name ("rc_hotplug") and is set in /etc/rc.conf.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## lum-X

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

>  *lum-X wrote:*   yes i and i configured wpa_cupplicant and it works. 
> 
> i would like to ask 2 question more for now. 
> 
> how fix this at wpa_gui, "wpa_gui could not get status from wpa_Supplicant" 
> ...

 

yes it is turned on and i have added on boot process. its working but the gui's are not  :Razz: 

i have to login as root in order to work both wpa_gui and wicd. i have to add my user to sudo in order to work cause all the time i;m as root and i dont want that a lot  :Razz: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *lum-X wrote:*   

>  *SinoTech wrote:*    *lum-X wrote:*   yes i and i configured wpa_cupplicant and it works. 
> 
> i would like to ask 2 question more for now. 
> 
> how fix this at wpa_gui, "wpa_gui could not get status from wpa_Supplicant" 
> ...

 

I'm not very familiar with wicd or wpa_gui, but I think they can be configured to work with non-root users as well. I think both have daemons that are running (with root privileges) in the background, while the configuration is done using a client that connects to that daemons and which can be run with any user.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Do you have the firmware installed?
> 
> ```
> 
> $ emerge net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode
> ...

 

Where do i get this package now? because eudev breaks my box wifi

dmesg

```

   62.133444] iwl4965 0000:06:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode' failed.

[   62.133451] iwl4965 0000:06:00.0: no suitable firmware found!

```

seems i have to dig out the old ebuild or find the place where the firmware belongs and download it somewhere.

----------

## charles17

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

> Where do i get this package now? because eudev breaks my box wifi

 In the kernel help you can read 

```
 CONFIG_IWL4965:

 This option enables support for

 Select to build the driver supporting the:

  

 Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

                                                      

 This driver uses the kernel's mac80211 subsystem.

                                                                                   

 In order to use this driver, you will need a microcode (uCode)

 image for it. You can obtain the microcode from:                     

                                                                                                   

         <http://intellinuxwireless.org/>.                                         

                                                                                                   

 The microcode is typically installed in /lib/firmware. You can   

 look in the hotplug script /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent to          

 determine which directory FIRMWARE_DIR is set to when the script

 runs.  
```

Did you check if sys-kernel/linux-firmware could help?

Also, https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel_microcode might help

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> Also, https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel_microcode might help

 

Unfortunately it won't, as that relates specifically to the microcode of Intel CPUs.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lum-X, 

iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode is provided by linux-firmware

----------

